# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  معافیت تحصیلی زمانش تموم شد؟

## Nikolas

سلام ببخشید من برگه ی معافیت تحصیلی مو از مدرسه گرفتم ولی هنوز نرفتم police+۱۰ الان می گن زمانش تموم شده؟ درسته؟
 باید چی کار کنم؟
ممنون....

----------


## artim

> سلام ببخشید من برگه ی معافیت تحصیلی مو از مدرسه گرفتم ولی هنوز نرفتم police+۱۰ الان می گن زمانش تموم شده؟ درسته؟
>  باید چی کار کنم؟
> ممنون....


سریع شنبه ببرین پلیس +10 وگرنه غیبت میخورین

----------


## Nikolas

آقا من به یکی از فارغ التحصیلا گفتم گفتش اون ماله گواهی نامس سربازی نمی خواد اینو خودشون می فهمن وقتی کارنامه دیپلم گرفتیو ....
گفت ما همچین چیزی نداشتیم

الان من چیکار کنم؟ ضروریه باید ببرم؟

----------


## artim

> آقا من به یکی از فارغ التحصیلا گفتم گفتش اون ماله گواهی نامس سربازی نمی خواد اینو خودشون می فهمن وقتی کارنامه دیپلم گرفتیو ....
> گفت ما همچین چیزی نداشتیم
> 
> الان من چیکار کنم؟ ضروریه باید ببرم؟


شما واسه خاطر جمعی یه سر برو پلیس +10 کارت ملیتم ببر بگو بزنه سیستم ببینه معافیت تحصیلی داری یا نه
قسمت نظام وظیفه اش برو

----------


## Saeed735

برو پلیس +10 اونجا بهتر راهنماییت میکنن

----------

